# Arpophylum spicatum



## john mickel (Mar 24, 2009)

How do you get this to bloom > J


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2009)

Send it to NYC!


----------



## Candace (Mar 24, 2009)

How are you growing it currently?


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 25, 2009)

found this online

Best grown in bright light which is required to stimulate flowering. Grow potted in a well drained mix with year-round even moisture and fertiliser given.


----------

